# Signature Competition/SOTW 4 (Week Ending August 14, 2009)



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, here we go with SOTW 3. Our last winner was *D.P.*

So here we go....Registration begins............NOW.

I'm not going to put a limit on when entries can be submitted, as we have no way of knowing how many people will enter. So feel free to post whenever you want as long as it's before the deadline (August 14)

This edition will run until August 14, and the voting will be up on August 15th and 16th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.

----------


*Competition Guidelines:*

Participants: *as many as we can get*
Theme: *Beauty*
Size:* MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: 8/14/09 at 11:59 pm EST


----------


*Prizes:*

The winner receives *50,000* credits, and the runner up gets *10,000* credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










Good luck!


Sign up now:


1. *D.P.*
2. *N1™*
3. *Michael Carson*
4. *Spoken812*
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in. PS ho won the last one . i belive i owe him 40k points. i was on holiday as it ended


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> im in. PS ho won the last one . i belive i owe him 40k points. i was on holiday as it ended


Cool. That was chuck that won the one before last. I was waiting for you to see how much I had to give lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm in, of course.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

very pleased with this one


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> very pleased with this one


Nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

N1™;960004 said:


> very pleased with this one


Good job.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

just to clarify. the girl and chair wasnt a part of the "room " background


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck this week guys, and Neg nice one.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sign me up :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Still working on mine. I kinda don't know where to go with the theme..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm the same, I don't even have a solid idea yet.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm the same, I don't even have a solid idea yet.


I have like ideas, I just don't want it to be corny, if I take a different path.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

All I can think of his women, sunsets, etc.

I don't have any awesome ideas, sadly.

Maybe I will just take a photo of Sexyama and post it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> All I can think of his women, sunsets, etc.
> 
> I don't have any awesome ideas, sadly.
> 
> *Maybe I will just take a photo of Sexyama and post it.*


You win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, it's about time.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

sexyama isnt allowed. sexyama wins always


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^ I was just gonna say "why has no one made a sexyama one?"


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ps. ho the hell did silverstar hire to make those banners... they are almost amateur like. how bout we make cool ones including the fighters they sponsor


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™ said:


> ps. ho the hell did silverstar hire to make those banners... they are almost amateur like. how bout we make cool ones including the fighters they sponsor


That sounds like our next contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

My Business design > *


EDIT: Also, N1, you have an awesome sig >.>


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Took a bit of a different approach:










I give props to whoever made this render, just sick.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

*claps*

To bad I hate you.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's mine. Everyone went with chicks... I went with explosions.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Why not an explosion of chicks?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Took a bit of a different approach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, D.P, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> *claps*
> 
> To bad I hate you.


I'm gonna make sure your vote doesn't count. I hate you more.



Spoken812 said:


> Here's mine. Everyone went with chicks... I went with explosions.


Lol, nice. :thumbsup:



Michael Carson said:


> Good job, D.P, I like it. :thumbsup:


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm going to get one in this time or not.

Everyone has gotten one in, so maybe you can just start the voting now?

I'll hop on the next one, just not feeling it this time.

I'm going to run.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to get one in this time or not.
> 
> Everyone has gotten one in, so maybe you can just start the voting now?
> 
> ...


Aw come on Forrest. :thumb02: 

You still got a couple more days. If we start voting now, it'll mess up the order.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Poor Forrest, damn.

I'll see if I can get one in, just not feeling it, I start one and I'm just like "lolz", and scrap it.

I'll try and get something in, though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Poor Forrest, damn.
> 
> I'll see if I can get one in, just not feeling it, I start one and I'm just like "lolz", and scrap it.
> 
> I'll try and get something in, though.


If you need some inspiration, let me know. Sometimes when I don't know what to do, I look at some really good ones and it helps.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm if you need some help picking you have my aim.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I couldn't think of anything. I wanted to get something in, though, to support SOTW and commit to my signing up.

It would have fit the last theme better, but flowers are beautiful, so, I think it works.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I couldn't think of anything. I wanted to get something in, though, to support SOTW and commit to my signing up.
> 
> It would have fit the last theme better, but flowers are beautiful, so, I think it works.


Nice. I like the blending. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks buddy, couldn't think of anything, so.

It works.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I couldn't think of anything. I wanted to get something in, though, to support SOTW and commit to my signing up.
> 
> It would have fit the last theme better, but flowers are beautiful, so, I think it works.


Yeah that's freakin sick dude. And you said you couldn't put a good one together... :confused03:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Yeah that's freakin sick dude. And you said you couldn't put a good one together... :confused03:


That is the best one I came up with, the rest I just weren't feeling.

Thanks for the props, appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats a real good one MC, this week is going to be tough.


----------

